

Tweets printed by home-built ticker-tape machine - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23812365

======
keithpeter
Excellent bit of steam punk. I want one connected to a mobile Web dongle that
can print SMS messages!

[http://twittertape.co.uk/](http://twittertape.co.uk/) for the builder's own
Web site.

------
groundCode
Looks like a lovely piece - a piece of modern archaica (if that's a word)

